# Anthro Pokemon Steampunk themed RP group! [CLOSED]



## Darin Waller (Jan 4, 2019)

Hullo there, my fellow role players!
I've been working along with some friends in making a *Role Playing* group at DeviantArt where we use *anthro Pokemon* in a *Steampunk* setting.

This is kind of a revival of an older group, with a different, more engaging system based around member interaction, event activities, and individual character's reputation.

*GROUP IS CURRENTLY CLOSED TO NEW MEMBERS.
Feel free to browse our page and follow to see the upcoming events!*​
The important links are the following:
The Group
Application/Character sheet (Playable Character)
Application/Character sheet (NPC)
Manual
Rules And FAQ

Here are some of the characters I made art of for the group.














Group might open by mid-January, so keep an eye on news and updates!
Hope to see you there if you are interested~
The mod team and I will be glad to get all new members!


----------



## Tragodile (Jan 4, 2019)

This is....surreal, seeing this posted here. I've lurked on this forum for years having never made an account but this is a super crazy reason why.

I used to be in this group when the OG version first opened lol. I even remember my character and his backstory, out of everything. The group was my first ever group on FA and my first ever drawing of a anthro character ever. That group and Doomy were some of my biggest reasons I got into art back in the day, along with another now defunct group I think. I miss those days a lot. I don't really draw art anymore (well I would say that but I just drew something the other day for the first time in YEARS as sort of a new years revolution to draw again) but something like this hits me in the feels. I even remember one of your contributors Basic! They were super nice to me.

Just the fact that I run into something like this when I visit this site maybe once a month and get hit with such a nostalgic feeling is really just...crazy.


I don't know if you'd accept someone who clearly hasn't used their dA in years, nor someone who draws very often (I really want to relieve that this year though, it's the whole reason I drew something the other day), but I do still like to roleplay for when I can. I would like to genuinely try again and stick to a group on there for once. I remember I split myself between too many groups and it got overwhelming, so I hope to avoid that again.

It's late obviously but I'll see about starting on my app within the week~ Hope to see you around!


----------



## Darin Waller (Jan 4, 2019)

Tragodile said:


> This is....surreal, seeing this posted here. I've lurked on this forum for years having never made an account but this is a super crazy reason why...



Woah! I certainly would never had expected to see someone from the original group here! This feels so cool~ Perhaps this was destiny?

Doomy is no longer a mod in the group, but we made this revival/reboot with their permission. I'm the new head of the group, Darin-Wafflex over there. so nice to meet you~
I'm sure we will be very glad to have you come into our group! Who knows, maybe you will find a few familiar faces there? You're more than welcome into our community. We haven't even started yet, but I will be super eager to see your character. 

I hope you get to join us and have a lot of fun with the new system and activities we're preparing! It might feel a bit different from what you had experienced before, but it's part of developing the old into something new!


----------



## Zero3Delta (Jan 4, 2019)

Interesting. While I only find Steampunk 'interesting' my 'sona would love this! And he's an anthro Umbreon to boot. Might check this out.


----------



## Darin Waller (Jan 4, 2019)

Zero3Delta said:


> Interesting. While I only find Steampunk 'interesting' my 'sona would love this! And he's an anthro Umbreon to boot. Might check this out.



Cool! Though we would advice against using sonas or avatars as your group characters, but if you can distance him from you enough there should be mo big issues. We would be glad to have you around~


----------



## Zero3Delta (Jan 4, 2019)

Darin Waller said:


> Cool! Though we would advice against using sonas or avatars as your group characters, but if you can distance him from you enough there should be mo big issues. We would be glad to have you around~




I read your links and I have a few questions/ comments. First, I fully understand your concern about self insert characters, but my character has a couple secrets, one of which makes me able to create a new version who should fit your guidelines while still being the same character. (Confused? Don't worry, it won't have any impact on the RP, unless I ask and get explicit premission.) 
Second, the character sheet requires a full body 'drawn by yourself' my artistic skills are... Lacking.(You may notice a blob of pixels in the corner of my pfp that used to be the water mark of the artist I commissioned it from, before FA forced me to cut the resolution.) Is there a minimum art quality requirement?
Third, you require moves, abilities, etc. to be canon, do you consider Delta species Pokemon canon? And I'm not referring to those ROM hack fakemon that stole that name, I'm referring to the Delta species in the Pokemon TCG. (And if so would TCG moves and abilities count, even though Delta Moon is useless: pretty sure special energy cards aren't going to exist in this world.)

Otherwise, this looks like a far more organized rp than I have previously participated in. I'm looking forward to seeing how it goes.


----------



## Tragodile (Jan 4, 2019)

Darin Waller said:


> Woah! I certainly would never had expected to see someone from the original group here! This feels so cool~ Perhaps this was destiny?...



Perhaps! Hehe~
I did read over your group's page so I should be good since I joined enough groups to usually get the gist of what people look for in dA group applications, so I should have my character ready before the opening. Also I miss talking with Doomy! I hope they are doing okay!

My only question is that some of the rules mention being respectful in chats. Are you planning on still using the dA chats, or an outside one like Skype or Discord? I'm super active on discord so if it was on there I'd be on there all the time lol.


----------



## Darin Waller (Jan 4, 2019)

Zero3Delta said:


> I read your links and I have a few questions/ comments. First, I fully understand your concern about self insert characters, but my character has a couple secrets, one of which makes me able to create a new version who should fit your guidelines while still being the same character...



Don't worry, I understand it perfectly! We had other members who made a different version of their character to fit the rules of our group, so yeah, there shouldn't be any big issues.
And don't worry about the art style or level, there isn't a minimum requirement other than making your character look clear and recognizable. If you're more into writing and RP you can make your participation in the group mostly written-based, we would have no issues! Also feel free to add a brief description of your character's physique and features if you want. 
With canon moves and abilities we refer to things a Pokemon can learn in the main game series, so no TCG moves or abilities, no event-only moves or abilities either; however, if you want your character to come from a region other than the main series (Kanto, Johto, Hoenn, etc) you can feel free to use them.

If there are any more inquires I'll be glad to answer~


----------



## Darin Waller (Jan 4, 2019)

Tragodile said:


> ...My only question is that some of the rules mention being respectful in chats. Are you planning on still using the dA chats, or an outside one like Skype or Discord? I'm super active on discord so if it was on there I'd be on there all the time lol.



I hope Doomy wants to join us too. I never had the chance to interact with her too much, but the little we had was cool.

And yes, indeed! We have a Discord server, currently used only by mods and contributors, but once the group opens we will also share the link for members~

I believe you won't have issues getting in if you had already been accepted in the past! Best of luck regardless!


----------



## Lavender_Leopard (Jan 4, 2019)

This sounds interesting


----------



## Tragodile (Jan 4, 2019)

Darin Waller said:


> I hope Doomy wants to join us too. I never had the chance to interact with her too much, but the little we had was cool...


I would agree that it'd be nice to see Doomy again. If it wasn't for her accepting me and being so friendly I wouldn't have gone on to apply to the other groups I was too nervous for and making all the friends I had along the way!

And nice good, I'll definitely make sure to apply ASAP once it fully opens. I've already got the description for it ready on a notepad and plan on drawing it this weekend after work! I hope to talk to you soon!


----------



## Darin Waller (Jan 14, 2019)

Bumping with my own character's app and artwork!
Her bio and additional info can be found here~

IMPORTANT: You don't have to be a badass artist to join! Just as long as you like RP, Pokemon and perhaps Steampunk and Sci-Fi!


----------



## Darin Waller (Jan 19, 2019)

We are so close to the opening!
Check out a new poll! Let us know if you'd like to join~


----------



## Darin Waller (Jan 28, 2019)

*Grand opening today!
*
Please, make sure to read the Rules and FAQ, Manual, and follow the joining guidelines as seen in the Announcements blog!


----------



## qu.0 (Feb 10, 2019)

Oh wow!! This is all very lovely looking!! There are so many amazing pokemon themed groups on DA, an I feel like they're always rather breath taking haha!!


----------

